# I just finished this



## wheeltapper (Jun 27, 2010)

Hi
some pics of my latest project;












yes, it's another one of those. ;D

this is one and a half scale. the flywheel is 4 1/2 " dia.
it runs nicely on 20psi. I haven't got a video recorder, sorry 

cheers
Roy

ps I've also made some gadgets and tooling but seeing as this site is ' home model ENGINE machinist' perhaps I won't waste space.


----------



## mklotz (Jun 27, 2010)

> ps I've also made some gadgets and tooling but seeing as this site is ' home model ENGINE machinist' perhaps I won't waste space.



Roy,

We're always interested in any tools, jigs, fixtures, etc. you use in your shop. Please post what you have. There are specific subfora for "Tools" and "Tips and Tricks" but don't agonize over where to place your submissions. It's not that critical and, if they're a bit too far from home, we moderators will relocate them.

Personally, I'm a tool and jig addict. I would love to see what you've made.

PS: The engine is fabulous. Be very, very proud.


----------



## b.lindsey (Jun 27, 2010)

That's a beauty Roy ! As Marv said, we are interested in pics of anything to do with home shop machining, even the shop iteself.

Regards,

Bill


----------



## zeeprogrammer (Jun 27, 2010)

Very nice. Roy. Beautiful.

And what the others have said.
They love pics here.


----------



## Tin Falcon (Jun 27, 2010)

Roy how to photos are incouraged here. How will newby learn if not from those that have done it. 
Nice engine. 
Tin


----------



## SAM in LA (Jun 27, 2010)

Roy,

That is one good looking engine.

What kind of wood did you wrap around the cylinder?

SAM


----------



## Maryak (Jun 27, 2010)

Roy,

Thanks for showing us your beautiful beam engine. :bow: :bow:

Best Regards
Bob


----------



## wheeltapper (Jun 28, 2010)

Hi guys
thanks for all the nice comments.
SAM : its sheet balsa steamed round a former.

I tried using strips but it drove me mad sticking them all together.

cheers
the steamy side of Roy


----------



## don-tucker (Jun 28, 2010)

Nice engine Roy,gives me inspiration to finish mine.
Don


----------



## m_kilde (Jun 28, 2010)

Hi Roy

I too think you have build a very nice engine, thanks for showing


----------



## ChooChooMike (Jun 28, 2010)

Please send your engine to me, I'll make a video for you 

All kidding aside, that beam engine turned out GREAT !!

Mike


----------



## Deanofid (Jun 28, 2010)

Another nice job, Roy. Beautiful. 

Dean


----------



## Philjoe5 (Jun 28, 2010)

That's a great looking beam engine Roy. Thanks for posting pictures of it. Did you make shoulder bolts for all the pivot points?

Cheers,
Phil


----------



## wheeltapper (Jun 30, 2010)

Hi Phil
sorry I'm a bit late answering you ( bl**dy internet)

most of the pivot points,ie the parallel motion, are made by fitting a piece of brass rod through the beam and the ends of the links, a couple of thou longer, then drilling and tapping the ends.

cheers
Roy


----------



## deverett (Jul 8, 2010)

wheeltapper  said:
			
		

> its sheet balsa steamed round a former.
> 
> I tried using strips but it drove me mad sticking them all together.
> 
> ...



Roy

One method of getting strips of wood for cylinder or boiler lagging to stay in place: 

First cut out a piece of cotton material slightly shorter, but at least the same circumference as the required lagging, to use as a backing for the stripwood. Then, starting at one edge glue the wood strips to the backing cloth using a good wood adhesive, keeping the strips tight to each other.  This can be done on the flat. The slightly shorter length means that the cloth won't be seen from the ends when the lagging is in place. If there is any extra length after gluing, start wrapping from this end so that the final strip overlaps the extra bit of cloth. 

When dry, put in place round cylinder/boiler and secure with the usual brass bands.

Dave
The Emerald Isle


----------

